# World of Warcraft!



## Sabrunka (May 11, 2009)

OKAY so I KNOW that some of you play hahahaha considering it has been discussed in a few of the new collection threads (off topic much?!).  Anyways  What level are you?? Horde or Alliance?  How often do you play? If you don't play, know anyone who does?

Haha wow I feel like a nerd.


----------



## TheDiesel (May 11, 2009)

Haha, I actually love this game. Shhhh it's a secret, I am definitely a closet fan on this one. My ex got me into it, considering it was the only thing he'd do with me and getting him to leave the house was a pain in the ass.

I play both. I have 3 characters and they're all lvl 70. 2 on Alliance and 1 on Horde. I don't really get to play much with my photography business. My younger brother likes to play. I'm not sure how much he plays anymore.


----------



## CosmePro (May 11, 2009)

Ahahhaaaa!!  I am a WoW nerd!  I play with my husband.  We both have level 80's--Alliance--Cenarius realm.  We have a couple of low level on horde, but don't play them all that much.

OH!  I also have a level 19 Rogue Twink I BG with;she's lots of fun!

What about you?


----------



## Vixxan (May 11, 2009)

WOW nerd here.  I have been playing on and off for almost 4 years.  I stopped playing right after Burning crusade came out. I recently went back to the game i'm not sure if I'm going to stay.  I have alliance level 70 rogue and hunter. Horde level 56 twink priest and 8 other level 49 twinks.  Since going back to the game it's been really hard playing because the new changes to wow made my twink worthless.  I'm active on Twisting Neathers and Area 52.


----------



## Mabelle (May 12, 2009)

i used to play, but im consumed with school.
I was... level... something low. very low... 16?

I have a couple diff. characters. Mostly Alliance (human, night elf) and Hord (Blood Elf)

I dont remember what class they are....


----------



## kariii (May 12, 2009)

I have a level 72 Horde undead warlock. She's hot but I hardly get to play 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Like once a week when me and the fiance are bored, we both get on. With him so far away, it's kind of nice to play together.. makes us feel closer in a weird way?


----------



## OfficerJenny (May 12, 2009)

I had been playing off and on since launch, and cancelled my account for good in march of this year. It just got rly rly boring :3 but I had a 76 Orc Warrior and a 70 Blood Elf Paladin


----------



## Moxy (May 12, 2009)

Wowowowowow = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




78 Night elf hunter
52 Human priest
38 Human Warlock
30 Night elf druid

these are the ones i like to play the most, although I do have 6 others chars between levels 10 and 22.
I've been playing Wow since its launch 5 years ago (wow time flies!) but I play maybe once a week (too busy with life), hence my slow leveling up! It's a great escape and I've also met my over 3 years partner now in Wow which gives me another reaosn to love the game!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 12, 2009)

I used to play, but I only got up to lvl 25. Human- Mage- Alliance. Forgot what Realm.

Its TOOOOOOO expensive to play.


----------



## BBJay (May 12, 2009)

I always kinda wanted to play but I just don't have the money, so I just stick to maple story


----------



## claralikesguts (May 12, 2009)

i'm surprised so many people here play! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i just started. who knows how far i'll go


----------



## MissAlly (May 12, 2009)

I watch my best friend play,a lot.It's amusing.


----------



## Fataliya (May 13, 2009)

So I'm the only EQ2 geek here??? 

=P


----------



## JohnGabrikh (May 13, 2009)

I have played it so many times but it always pleasure playing this game ..


----------



## TheDiesel (May 13, 2009)

What realm is everyone on?

My main is on Maelstrom


----------



## jenee.sum (May 14, 2009)

well...i might be the only one who's gunna post in this thread who doesn't play WoW...but....

i hate WoW!

ok don't throw stones at me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my bro use to play RPG games like that and it always use to piss me off sooo bad. i felt like i was in a battle field while writing an essay with his speakers blasting of that game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my bf likes RPG games too, and he did play WoW once while i was over, but he learned to never do it again while im there haha. i almost died of boredom lol. guess it's not my thing. 

classical conditioning evidently is the culprit...

RPG games and i still do not get along....unless it's mario kart. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my brother also taught me to hate the sports channel (stole the tv remote from me all the time!), thus i hated all sports...except for soccer now (cuz my learned conditioned was reversed by the bf cuz he played it)...and my good ol brother also taught me "mother fucker" along with other swear words when i was young.

what a nice brother. teaches me a lot of things.

oops kinda went off topic....sorry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hate WoW, but still love you all!


----------



## ms.marymac (May 14, 2009)

^No,I hate it too...in fact I tell my husband that Blizzard Entertainment is the antichrist.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





No offence, guys.


----------



## Moxy (May 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_No offence, guys._

 
None taken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 To each their own!  

Most of the people who hate Wow and whom I know personally say it's too addictive - key to everything (make up, love, food, games.....) is moderation, so as long as you know your priorities, even Wow isn't an enemy


----------



## jenee.sum (May 15, 2009)

^^^ adding specktra + MAC to the addiction list above.
#1) if i'm on my computer writing a paper, i'm GUNNA go on specktra. DUH!
#2) if i'm at the mall, and have no money, im GUNNA go to MAC and put some shit on my credit card. DUH!

can't do moderation on those ones...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




see...addictions are bad.
so...if WoW is really as good as you guys say it is, then no i don't wanna add it to my list of uncontrollable behaviours. cut offffff.


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 2, 2010)

Now that we know when (at least we think we know) Cataclysm is coming out I though it would be apropriate to bump up this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What do you think about the coming expension? Going to re-roll or stay?


----------



## TheDiesel (Oct 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Heiaken* 

 
_Now that we know when (at least we think we know) Cataclysm is coming out I though it would be apropriate to bump up this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What do you think about the coming expension? Going to re-roll or stay?_

 
Pretty psyched about the expansion. I've stopped playing as much lately too. Kinda hit the bored point. Not to mention I'm hunting for a new realm. Considering stormrage. I considered making my Druid a worgen, but to be honest so many people are doing that I'm just not interested.


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 2, 2010)

We (me and my bf) moved from Bronzebeard EU to Silvermoon EU this spring. There was too mucn bad blood in our old guild. We both took a break from raiding this spring as summer but got back to full-time nuking ICC this August when we found a new guild that suited our schelude and playstyle.

I play a Draenei Mage as my main The World of Warcraft Armory - Idania @ Silvermoon - Profile but I'm tempted to try out a worgen warlock in Cata 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And of course I have to roll a gobling too, but haven't decided yet what I wanna be on that.


----------



## Sabrunka (Oct 2, 2010)

Omg I totally forgot that I made this! LOL.... Yay I can't wait for Cataclysm!! It'll be so fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I work with a few guys which also play and they're so amazed that a girl they know actually plays hah!


----------



## kaliraksha (Oct 4, 2010)

Just FYI, today Blizz announced official release date of Cataclysm as Dec 7th!
Blizzard Entertainment: Press Releases

I have an 80 alliance warlock. I played the first three months it was out and it was very addictive. Seems everytime a new expansion rolls out I pick it up for a month or two and power through the new 10 levels and then after I'm done I feel like "what did I do all this for?" I tend to play to the max each time and then quit right as I hit the top. 

I enjoy playing... I like the whimsical world. I guess every pleasure like TV or gaming amounts to nothing in the end but entertainment. So I'll probably pick it up during winter break and give it a go. But, having played from the day it was released (happened to go to Fry's with warcraft obsessed friend that day, though now I know why he wanted to go lol) it has gotten remarkably easier and more casual. I think that trend is obvious to continue in Cataclysm, so maybe it won't be so much of a soul leech


----------



## Cydonian (Oct 6, 2010)

I used to play -- I haven't played since early last year, mostly for monetary and time reasons. I played on Magtheridon and had a 77ish BE Warlock. Unfortunately, I just went to check myself on the Armory and my character isn't there. Awesome. I had a feeling something was wrong with my account and now I'm pretty sure it got hacked. Great way to figure it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I liked the game but I basically ran out of speed. I was playing with my boyfriend at the time and he would sit around all day making money and advancing, then talk about it CONSTANTLY. I got so tired of hearing about it as I tend to play at a slower pace. I enjoyed the climb from 1-60 in the original game pack you know? So, I dunno. I lost interest.


----------



## cyanidewine (Oct 12, 2010)

Ooo, I'm so excited to have found this thread! Any Silvermoon US players here?

I play way way too much!
I have an 80 horde druid, warlock, and shaman and a handful in the 30-60 range! It's silly though, because if a raid is moving slow, I'm usually alt-tabbed to Specktra in between pulls!


----------



## lunadestella (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm on Bleeding Hollow and I have a 46 Troll Rouge and, I think, 55 Night Elf Warrior. I'd love to group up with some Speckra girls and maybe run a dungeon or two. Just pm me at Enizevra or Arvezine and let me know. Right now I'm working up to my first 85. Can't wait!


----------



## LILYisatig3r (Jan 27, 2011)

I scream my fandom loud and proud! I play Horde on Boulderfist, and Spirestone and Alliance on Ghostlands - though I'm never on. My main is only in the 60's because I switched forever ago. I gave up on my 75 nelf rogue D: She was my first toon and I still love her to death, I just don't play Ally anymore and can't afford the $55 to switch servers and change factions! Ha. My blog actually is also a WoW blog, but I haven't played in awhile as I've been spending all my money on makeup instead >_>

  	Who's going to Blizzcon?!?! 


  	Quote: 	 		 			I'm on Bleeding Hollow and I have a 46 Troll Rouge and, I think, 55 Night Elf Warrior. I'd love to group up with some Speckra girls and maybe run a dungeon or two. Just pm me at Enizevra or Arvezine and let me know. Right now I'm working up to my first 85. Can't wait!


  	 I used to play Horde on Bleeding Hollow! Haha.


----------



## lunadestella (Jan 29, 2011)

Omg I wish I could go to Blizzcon!

  	My best friend worked as a GM was. She was so freaking lucky! She got to live in Austin and play free. Pretty sweet.

  	How are the other servers -- Boulderfist, Ghostlands, Spirestone? I've only been on one other server. I forget the name now sadly because it's been so long, but I remember it being called the Ethiopia of WoW. That's when I switched over to Bleeding Hollow. They're a little rough on there though. 
	Switching servers is dang expensive! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd rather update to Cataclysm and get a few makeup goodies than pay that lol 

  	You look pretty on your blog btw 


LILYisatig3r said:


> I scream my fandom loud and proud! I play Horde on Boulderfist, and Spirestone and Alliance on Ghostlands - though I'm never on. My main is only in the 60's because I switched forever ago. I gave up on my 75 nelf rogue D: She was my first toon and I still love her to death, I just don't play Ally anymore and can't afford the $55 to switch servers and change factions! Ha. My blog actually is also a WoW blog, but I haven't played in awhile as I've been spending all my money on makeup instead >_>
> 
> Who's going to Blizzcon?!?!
> 
> ...


----------



## LILYisatig3r (Jan 30, 2011)

Aw thank you  I LOVE Spirestone, ha. Mainly because it's a server for my state in a way, and a lot of the people in our guild know one another or at least know someone personally and it gives it a really homey, cozy feel. I liked Boulderfist, but left just because the friend I switched servers to play with ended up quitting for a bit. I have to play with people :x I wasn't a fan of Ghostlands honestly. It just felt like no one was EVER on and people seemed kind of raunchy. But that could have just been my personal experience, ha. Everyone on Spirestone is just so friendly and will help you randomly even if they don't know you! 'Course, the PvP is insane and they can get kind of raunchy too, but then again, what PvP isn't?

  	Was it Illidan?! I hear soooo many things about Illidan and how it's this godly server and everyone on it is so omfgtough. Haha.


----------



## cyanidewine (Jan 30, 2011)

One day I'll make it to Blizzcon! I swear if I ever get to go, I'll even nerd out and dress up!
  	And damn, is it really $55 to switch servers?! I thought it was in the 25 range 
  	Hows progression over on Spirestone? Silvermoon's kind of eh right now, and its a little frustrating. There's like a small handful of really good guilds progressing and the rest of the server is struggling in their dust to do decent.


----------



## Babylard (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a 85 blood elf priest on Stonemaul lol and some other alts. I think the goblin techies are super cute, but I don't have time to play at the moment. my account has been inactivated for a while due to school.

  	it is fun, but so time consuming =( I'll start playing and the next time I look at the clock, it is 2am. I try not to make it a habit and my bf is so ahead of me, so I don't have any motivation to keep playing anyway.

  	WoW was kind of taking over my life, since me and my bf would fight over the game lol so I guess it was for the best >_<
  	Generally, I love games, especially rpgs


----------

